# FSX and Euro Truck Simulator Mods Help



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Guys

When my PC will be up in about 2 weeks or so.

Can you give me freeware Mods for Eurotruck and FSX or give me FREE payware items.

Thanks

KonradGoat


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

There is no "mods" for FSX, just planes that you can download.
A good site is www.simviation.com
Also, there is no such things as Free payware items, as you have to pay to download them, hence the name.


----------

